# αθε (Ποντιακή λέξη)



## rupertbrooke

*άθε [Ποντιακή λέξη]*


> Στο ποίημα 'Πάρθεν' του Καβάφη, ο ποιητής παραθέτει κάποιες αράδες από το Ποντιακό δημοτικό τραγούδι για την άλωση της Κωνσταντινούπολης . Καταλαβαίνω όλες τις λέξεις εκτός από τη λέξη 'άθε':-
> 
> Μα αλίμονον μοιραίον πουλί «απέ την Πόλην έρται»
> με στο «φτερούλν’ *αθε* χαρτίν περιγραμμένον
> κι ουδέ στην άμπελον κονεύ’ μηδέ στο περιβόλι
> επήγεν και εκόνεψεν στου κυπαρίσ’ την ρίζαν."
> 
> Μπορεί κανένας συνάδελφος να ρίξει καθόλου φως σ'αυτό για μένα; Είναι μια μορφή της λέξης του 'αυτός', που είναι 'ατός' στη Ποντιακή; Το αμφιβάλλω. Ίσως είναι = έχει? Εδώ είναι η προσωρινή μου μετάφραση:-
> 
> But alas, a fateful bird “comes from the city”
> with "a piece of paper [άθε?] under its little wing
> approaching neither the vineyard nor the orchard
> it went and settled in the roots of a cypress tree."


----------



## sotos

Μάλλον σημαίνει "είχε".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ευχ, Σώτο. Ο Καβάφης ήξερε τι σημαίνει, καθώς φαίνεται.


----------



## dmtrs

(Το επίπεδο των Ελληνικών σου, rupertbrooke, μάλλον αποκλείει να σου διαφεύγει κάτι τέτοιο, όμως το σημειώνω just in case: )
"Aπέ την Πόλην" σημαίνει "από την Κωνσταντινούπολη", όχι από οποιαδήποτε πόλη ("from the city").


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ξέχασα το κεφαλαίο γράμμα, dmtrs. Ξέρω ότι το όνομα της Πόλης 'Istanbul' είναι σύγχυση της Αραβικής λέξης 'Islambol' [city of Islam]  κι εις την Πόλιν [to the City]. Μπορείς να ρίξεις φως στη λέξη 'αθε';


----------



## dmtrs

Λυπάμαι, δεν γνωρίζω την Ποντιακή διάλεκτο.
Έψαξα όμως τη φράση και βρίσκω σε πολλές αναρτήσεις την εκδοχή:
"μες σο φτερούλιν' _αθ εν_' χαρτίν περιγραμμένον"
που μου φαίνεται πιο λογική, καθώς _μες σο_ σημαίνει _μες στο_ και _εν'_ (_έν΄_) σημαίνει _είναι_. Παραμένει το μυστήριο του _αθ_.
Αν ο sotos έχει δίκιο, θα μπορούσε το _εν'_ (_έν΄_) να σημαίνει ένα.
_Ένι _πάλι σημαίνει _υπάρχει_.
Διαβάζω επίσης στη Βικιπαίδεια, αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάτι τέτοιο, πως ο αόριστος στα Ποντιακά τελειώνει σε -θα (εγαπέθα = αγαπήθηκα).
Ελπίζω να βρεις την άκρη.

Και μια άσχετη σημείωση, αν μου επιτρέπεις:
"_Το αμφιβάλλω_" είναι ασυνείδητη μετάφραση του "_I doubt it_". Στα Ελληνικά λέμε "_αμφιβάλλω_" (σκέτο) ή "_αμφιβάλλω *για *κάτι_".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Πολλές ευχαριστίες, Δημήτρη. Όσο αφορά 'το αμφιβάλλω' το σχόλιο σου δεν είναι άσχετο. Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Μόλις βρήκα αυτό στη Βικιπαίδεια :Γραμματικήν όσον αφορά τη Ποντιακή γραμματική:-


*Αντωνυμίες*

εγώ, ογώ, μου, μ’ , με, εμέναν, εμέν, εμείς, εμείστεν, εμείστουν, εμούν, εμάς, μας, εσύ, σου, σ’, σε, εσέν, εσέναν, εσείς, εσείν, εσείστουν, εσείστεν, εσούν, εσάς, σας, ατός, ατού, ατ’, ατόν, ατόναν, ατείν, ατούν, εκουν, ατούς, ατουνούς, ατείνους, ατείντζ, ατέ, ατής, ατές, ατ’ς, *ατό, έθε, άθε, άθες, άχτε, άχτες, άχτερ* / τ’ εμόν, μον, τ’εμά, μα, τ’εμέτερον, τ’εμέτερα, τ’εσόν, σον, τ’ εσά ,σα, τ’εσέτερον, τ’εσέτερα, τ’ατουνού, τ’ατεινές, τ’ατεινθεΐ, τ’ατεινέτερον, τ’ατεινέτερα / ο νιαυτός ιμ’, ο νιαυτός ισ’, ο νιαυτός ατ’ / εγώ εμέν, εσύ εσέν, ατός ατόν, εκείνος εκείνον, εμείς εμάς, εσείς εσάς, εκείν’ εκείντζ’ / τ’ έναν τ’ άλλο. Σύντομοι τύποι της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας *ο, α*: π.χ. εξέγκεν α οξουκά είδεν α κ’εχπαράεν, Εείνος ατώρα θέλ’ να παίρ’ α , Εξέγκα ο οξουκά, Υίαν και καληχρονίαν σ’ οσπίτ’ν εσουν, Θα φουρκίζω εγώ εμέν, Ήνταν έλεπες και ήνταν έκουες, Τ’ εμόν το κιφάλ’ πολλά ετρίφτεν, Και σ’ άλλον το φτερόν αθε, Η ψη ατ’ς εσύρνεν να τρώει τ’ έναν και τ’ άλλο, Επάρθαν τα κλειδία θε, Το ψόπον εθε έτον π’ επέταξεν, Και σο ταφίν εμούν απάν’, εσύ μοιρολογάς μας, Πέ ατα σ’ εμέτερον την γλώσσαν, Σίτα εκλώσκουμ’ νε έλεγα εγώ εμέν, Άμα ξάν’ τιδέν ‘κ’ εγέντον, Εκατήβεν Ηρακλής μετ’ εκείνεν .
Να ο ένοχος επιτέλους! Πρέπει να 'ναι το τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο ουδέτερο, συμφωνούντας γραμματικά με 'χαρτίν'.


----------



## dmtrs

Μπράβο, rupertbrooke!
Όμως μοιάζει να είναι γενική πτώση (του) και να λειτουργεί ως κτητικό, όπως το 'χες μεταφράσει αρχικά: το φτεράκι του - its little wing!
Δες από τα παραδείγματα: Και σ’ άλλον το φτερόν αθε
Και σε άλλο σημείο στην ίδια σελίδα της Βικιπαίδειας: _Το κάστανον εξέβεν ας σο τζέπλιν αθε_
-που σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα το βρήκα ως μέρος της παροιμίας:
"Το κάστανον εξέβεν ασ’ σο τζέπλιν* αθε κ’ εκλώστεν είπεν: Φτού κι απ’ όθεν εξέβα!"
Ερμηνεία: Για όποιον ντρέπεται για την καταγωγή του.
*τζέπλιν = φλοιός, τσόφλι
(οι πληροφορίες από το Ειδήσεις για τον Πόντο, τη Μικρά Ασία, την Ελλάδα και τον Κόσμο | Πόντος που περιλαμβάνει παροιμίες και λεξικό)


----------



## ioanell

rupertbrooke said:


> *άθε [Ποντιακή λέξη]*



Και μια δική μου συμμετοχή στο ενδιαφέρον θέμα: 
Ο στίχος, που προφανώς τον άντλησε από κάπου με λανθασμένη γραφή ο Καβάφης, όπως και το “έρται” αντί του “έρτε”, πρέπει να είναι: "μες σο φτερούλν' αθ εν' χαρτίν περιγραμμένον". To “αθ / ατ” (=του) είναι κτητική αντωνυμία 3ου προσώπου, αρσενικού και ουδετέρου γένους, για έναν κτήτορα, ενώ το “ατ’ς / τς” είναι θηλυκού γένους.                                                                                   Η απόδοση: “μέσα στη φτερούγα (ποντ.= στο φτερούλι) του είναι / υπάρχει  (ποντ.= εν’ ) ένα γράμμα (χαρτί περιγραμμένο).

Στροφή από Ποντιακό τραγούδι με τίτλο “Τα μαλλία ‘μ έσπριναν”: Που γερά ας αποθάν’ / να μην τυραννίεται / όσο ντο γεράει και πάει / το κορμίν ατ λύεται (= αυτός που γερνάει (γέρασε) ας πεθάνει / να μην τυραννιέται / όσο δεν γερνάει και εξακολουθεί να ζει / το κορμί του αποδυναμώνεται (ξεχαρβαλώνεται).                   Για το θηλυκό γένος: Στροφή από το τραγούδι “Τρυγώνα”:              Ο άντρας ατ’ς έτον μυξέας / η τρυγώνα η κορώνα / τα ξύλα τς έταν οξέας / η τρυγώνα η κορώνα.



rupertbrooke said:


> συμφωνούντας γραμματικά με 'χαρτίν'.



Η αντωνυμία "αθ" δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το "χαρτί", αλλά προσδιορίζει το "φτερούλ(ι)ν".



rupertbrooke said:


> σύγχυση



Εδώ μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γράψουμε "σύμφυρση".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Πολλές ευχαριστίες σ' όλους εσάς για τις διορθώσεις. Ήξερα ποτέ είχα γράψει τη πρόταση μου ότι έκανα λάθος. Φυσικά 'αθε' είναι στη γενική πτώση. Το άρθρο είχε να κάνει με *Αντωνυμίες, *όχι με δεικτικά επίθετα. Οποίος δεν έχει μυαλό, έχει πόδια!


----------

